# Heartfelt beads? Too many?



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am using a small tupperware right now for cigar storage, it is 11" x 8" x 3.5", which is 308 cubic inches. I was looking at the Small 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube & Medium 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Beads Humidity Tube, small does 270 ci and medium does 540 ci.

Since I am over the rating for the small one I guess I should use the medium, but because it's good for quite a bit more is there such thing as being too much? Will my rh be much higher than 65%? I have about 30 sticks in there (25 of those just crappy cheapo $0.40 sticks).

I apologize if this has been discussed before, I searched but couldn't find my answer. I just don't want to worry about getting mold, I don't have a hygrometer. Thanks


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

And here are some pics



























I'm currently using the Humi-Care 4oz Crystal Gel


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

get the bigger one, more won't hurt, just spray w/ dw, about 70% of the beads, and your good to go
:banana::banana:


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

You can never have to many cigar or beads - cigar smokers motto


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have that size Tupperware and bigger and use more beads than you have pictured. You're fine...the beads know how to do their job.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

You can have more than you need, 
but you can't have too many.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

K Baz said:


> You can never have to many cigar or beads - cigar smokers motto


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

They say those beads are like ammunition. . . you can't have too much


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> They say those beads are like ammunition. . . you can't have too much


Now your talkin my language :lol:

Thanks everyone for your response.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hydro meter is a must bro beads or not
:cheer2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tupperdores are far more efficient than wooden boxes... at least at maintaining rH. They are about the only containers for which the "calculators" work. That said, always go more and in the case of wooden boxes, go double!

In your case, just don't let the amount of beads you use cost you valuable storage space. At least, beyond the recommended minimum.

Whatever message Tony was trying to convey in the above, cryptic post, ignore it. Hydrometers measure specific gravity and not rH. He's a guy that prefers young women and old cars.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I went ahead and bought the medium tube, that should do me for now. It will take me a while to collect a bunch of sticks due to budget restraints but I'm sure I'll run out of room and have to buy a bigger or second tupperware. 

I like this place, everyone is so knowledgeable and helpful, Thanks!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Having too many beads can be an issue if the beads are over or under humidified as they act as a humidifier and a dehumidifier. Otherwise, all is good.


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Whatever message Tony was trying to convey in the above, cryptic post, ignore it. Hydrometers measure specific gravity and not rH. He's a guy that prefers young women and old cars.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I needed that morning laugh!

:cb


----------

